# behind milton court house



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone ever fish on the river walk?anything in there and what is the best bait to use??


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have but I'm not 100% that you are allowed to. The last time I checked the no fishing signs were taken down. I've fished it using a beatle spin and have caught panfish.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished down there two times and got run off both times by a City of Milton cop. Nice guy, he just told me that there is no fishing down there. You might catch a 2" bluegill down there, but that's about it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats nice. Build a public park along the river with taxpayer money and then run off the same people who try to enjoy it. Makes since to me.


----------



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

what about at the parks where the boat launch is in milton theres a pier,anything from there


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Your going to have to narrow it down, there is one in bagdad and two in Carpenters park. Both places you can catch panfish and bass.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

I'v seen some very large stripers caught there when the weather is right, I think it was Winter time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is true, it's a know striper spot. On really cold days.


----------



## justinsync (Sep 9, 2008)

wow thanks for the help i never thought stripers would be in carpenters cree,just use some swimming lures or poppers?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught big stripers and a ton of specks out of my boat in that area. Right now is the time to go. I do think it is illegal to fish from the riverwalk but I see people fishing off of it at night all the time.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

the last time I was down there I remember reading their long list of things that weren't allowed there. No fishing was one thing on the sign. it's screwed to the pavilion things right by the memorial. I didn't see anything on the boardwalk, just on the pavilion. doesn't make sense....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

> *justinsync (11/20/2008)*wow thanks for the help i never thought stripers would be in carpenters cree,just use some swimming lures or poppers?


That's not Carpenter's Creek. They are talking about Blackwater River.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We have always had the best luck on stripers when the weather is awful Cold Rainy day. It seems that the nastier the weather the better the bite is. Good luck


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Riverwalk.. I've seen some monster Pinfish there. Several years ago someone caught a 10lb. Sheephead off theRivewrwalk. Can you say BULLSHARK!!! I have not caught one there ,but just down theriver at the interstate bridge one or more has been caught..5-6ftrs. Not if but when, one gets a swimmer in the river. Therre are some 50ft. deep holes very near the Riverwalk. I know poeple have been swimming for yrs. with no problems.I'm one that believes in odds. The odds of someone being attacked by a shark are increasing daily..Just my $.02 on the ole river. Swimmers enjoy , you're more likely to be struck by lighting than shark attack.. I want swimm long in the river cause they (sharks owe me one)..


----------

